# New SSA-X2 PDF Tools



## Pasus Nauran (Feb 7, 2008)

*SSA-X2* – developer of SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet - would like to announce public previews of three new PDF tools we have in development:


*SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet v3.0*
The new generation of our popular SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet, v3.0 has been redesigned and recoded from the ground up. With a new custom calculation engine at it's core, and a menu-driven interface, this truly is the most complete Dungeons & Dragons character record available. Combining the beauty and printability of PDFs with the interactivity and customization of spreadsheets, SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet provides you with a powerful and easy to read character record that can be printed or used electronically at the game table.

*SSA-X2 D&D Spellbook v1.0*
The perfect companion to the SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet, whether you have a limited selection of spells or multiple books worth, the SSA-X2 D&D Spellbook is the ideal tool for creating and managing your spell lists. With a built-in spell browser containing details on hundreds of Dungeons & Dragons spells, you can easily generate lists of known and prepared spells, which can either be printed or used electronically at the game table.

*SSA-X2 Initiative Tracker v1.0*
The first "live tabletop" product from SSA-X2, the Initiative Tracker is an interactive tool designed to be used electronically at the gaming table. Offering a simple design based on the multi-platform PDF standard, SSA-X2 Initiative Tracker allows both DMs and players to track combat initiatives in d20 games. Supporting common combat actions such as "delaying" and "readying", as well as tracking effect durations, the SSA-X2 Initiative Tracker is the ideal tool for any d20 gaming table.​

We would like to invite you to give these products a try and let us know what you think.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll have to try it out.

Did you manage to fix the issue that with Adobe Reader 8?  
It was where the v2.5.2 sheet was having difficulties loading and saving the FDF within AR8.

Downloading the latest one now, and testing.
Be nice to open stuff at work again.


----------



## Pasus Nauran (Feb 8, 2008)

TheYeti1775 said:
			
		

> I'll have to try it out.
> 
> Did you manage to fix the issue that with Adobe Reader 8?
> It was where the v2.5.2 sheet was having difficulties loading and saving the FDF within AR8.
> ...




Hmm... I don't think I was aware of that issue.

As it stands, with version 3.0 of the character sheet, you can save the sheet with your character data, but you cannot export that data into .XFDF (the replacement for .FDF). Acrobat 8 added the ability to create a PDF with saving rights within Reader, but exporting and importing of field data is not possible.

IMO this is a minor inconvenience. The sheet lack the giant watermarks of the 2.5.2 ReaderSave version, and the only time exporting and importing is really an issue is when upgrading to a new version of the sheet (which doesn't happen often... it has been 3 years since I released 2.5.2  ).

It should be noted that even with Adobe Acrobat, v3.0 cannot import .FDF character data from v2.5.2. This was a conscious decision on my part as so much of the sheet changed that compatibility between the two data files couldn't be held without tons of overhead.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pasus Nauran said:
			
		

> Hmm... I don't think I was aware of that issue.
> 
> As it stands, with version 3.0 of the character sheet, you can save the sheet with your character data, but you cannot export that data into .XFDF (the replacement for .FDF). Acrobat 8 added the ability to create a PDF with saving rights within Reader, but exporting and importing of field data is not possible.
> 
> ...



Happy to report the Character Sheet worked fine under Adobe Standard 6.0.
Still have to get around to testing the Adobe Reader 8 on it.

I do like the new layout.  
Though I thought you were moving the Powers to the Spellsheet version as well.

I do have some updating to do moving my characters from 2.5.2 to 3.0, but that's minor as I can do it as I update them in time.


----------

